# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  HKL:n "oma" matalalattiainen raitiovaunu

## Haltia

Samalla kun kartoitetaan sitä, minkälaisia vaihtoehtoja raitiovaunujen seuraavaan hankintaan on, voidaan kartoittaa myös mahdollisuudet oman matalalattiasporan suunnitteluun. Lautakunta visiteerasi iltakokouksessaan 20.11.2007 katselemassa, että miltä näyttäisi jos tehtäisiinkin itse kääntyvätelinen (ja akselillinen) spora, jonka matalalattiaisuus tehtäisiin podesterein (eli telien kohdalla penkin alla olevin korokkein) ja oven kohdalla luiskalla, joka nousee metrin matkalla 10 cm (ollen näin loivempi kuin nykyisen välipalan kulma). Podestereita ja muita voipi tiirailla joko klikkaamaalla suoraan iltakokouskuulumisista kertovaan blogimerkintään (jossa myös kaupunkipyöristä ja kuva pitkästä välipalallisesta Mannheimilaisesta) tai suorilla linkeillä:
Vaunu "ulkoa"
Vaunun käytävä
Istumakorkeus
Vaunu "edestä"


Toivotaan että tänne ketjuun kertyy jatkossakin kuvia, viimeisenä uusi valmis ja uljas matalalattiainen kääntyvätelinen akselillinen kotimainen vaunu koeajossa  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivotaan että tänne ketjuun kertyy jatkossakin kuvia, viimeisenä uusi valmis ja uljas matalalattiainen kääntyvätelinen akselillinen kotimainen vaunu koeajossa


Niin toivotaan! Olen saanut jonkun verran tutustua ko. projektiin. Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että oman vaunun suunnittelussa on lähdetty liikkeelle erittäin huolellisesti. En ole insinööri, mutta jokaiseen kysymykseen jonka olen osannut esittää, olen saanut pohditun vastauksen. Tuntuu, että asiaa kuin asiaa on jo mietitty ja pieninkin seikka on otettu suunnittelussa huomioon. Jyrkkiä kaarteita, jyrkkiä nousuja, nousujen ja kaarteiden yhdistelmiä, you name it...

Jotain HKL:n ja sen valitsemien alihankkijoiden osaamistasosta kertoo sekin, ettei välipalavaunun kanssa ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Tietysti välipala on eri asia kuin kokonainen uusi vaunu, mutta kelpaa kuitenkin mielestäni hyvin "työnäytteeksi" siihen mihin meillä pystytään. Ja eiköhän valmistajakin löydy helposti, Transtech uusissa käsissä saattaa hyvinkin olla kilpailukykyinen ja kotimainen vaihtoehto.

Kun tosiasia on, että meidän rataverkkomme on aika antiikkinen ja sen uudistaminen vie kaaauan (eiköhän sitä uudistamista jossain vaiheessa tapahdu, mutta ei niin nopeasti, että siitä voisi nauttia jo 2010-luvulla) ja sitten kaupunki vielä on niin mäkinen (mille on vaikeampi voida mitään) niin väkisinkin käy niin, etteivät valmiit matalalattiakonseptit toimi meillä. Joko siis tilataan korkeita vaunuja, mikä ei taida ihan tulla kyseeseen, tai sitten on pieni pakko suunnitella itse omista lähtökohdista sellainen vaunu, joka täällä toimii.

Eiköhän tuo oman vaunun projekti etene pian siihen vaiheeseen, että pitäisi alkaa rakentaa protoa. Toivottavasti lautakunta myöntää auliisti siihen muutaman miljoonan  :Smile: 

Vaunusta on kai olemassa jo alustavia havainnekuviakin, kukas saa ekana hankittua sellaisen ja postattua tänne?  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

Lukekaa myös:
 HKL:n suunnitelmat oman raitiovaunun kehittämisestä

----------

